# Suitable media audio players



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,
can anyone recommend a media/audio player that's suitable for classical music? I want to play audio cds in one of the rom drives on my pc rather than through a cd player & my hifi eqpt. In particular I find this very annoying: all the software media players I've tried insert a gap before every track, whereas the cd player knows which tracks to run together. 
Also, tracks don't always start at the correct volume - the player fades them up over a couple of seconds to full volume.
(Apologies if this has already been discussed: I did search the forum but found the threads were centred round track identification & labelling.)


----------

